# i'm after a royal python morph guide.



## kirsten (Jan 13, 2008)

blimey it's been a long time since i've asked a question in here!! lol. 

ok, so i'm after a royal morph guide so i can get to know royals, as i don't know anything about their morphs and genetics behind those morphs yet, and i love learning something new.

so if someone could point me in the direction on some good information. i'm ideally looking for something with picture examples, description of whats considered a "good" example of the morph, and the genetics behind it.

Ta very much.

Kirst


----------



## cbreakenridge (Apr 27, 2009)

Complete Ball Python, A Comprehensive Guide to Care, Breeding, and Genetic Mutations: Amazon.co.uk: Kevin McCurley: Books

Best book Ive read (reading)


----------



## lawrencet1988 (Jan 2, 2010)

*http://www.captivebredreptileforums.co.uk/ball-python-morph-photo-id-gallery/*

That should help!! :2thumb:


----------



## kirsten (Jan 13, 2008)

cbreakenridge said:


> Complete Ball Python, A Comprehensive Guide to Care, Breeding, and Genetic Mutations: Amazon.co.uk: Kevin McCurley: Books
> 
> Best book Ive read (reading)


wow, used copy £71!!! must be a good book.



lawrencet1988 said:


> That should help!! :2thumb:


does it give details on the genetics behind the morphs> i've onyl had a quick peek. as i'd like to know the behaviour of each gene, dom, co-dom, recessive, etc. as i can work everything out from there. 

basically i'm looking for a alright dom or co-dom morph to go with a normal female.


----------



## sam12345 (Dec 28, 2007)

Morph List - World of Ball Pythons
:2thumb:


----------



## alan1 (Nov 11, 2008)

Genetics - List - Snake-Zone.com

http://dorka.de/Koepy/koepy.php?dat=Morphe_alt


----------



## louodge (Sep 26, 2008)

I quite like N.E.R.D's page

NERD - New England Reptile Distributors - NERD's Ball Python Collection


----------



## smart1 (Oct 16, 2007)

alan1 said:


> Genetics - List - Snake-Zone.com


 
that you allen?


----------



## kirsten (Jan 13, 2008)

ok, there is officially too much genetic variation with royals. i can't decide what male to choose to put to my female. it's got to be dom or co-dom, can't be bthered faffing with recessive (as much as i love albino's).

i'm leaning towards co-dom, so i can eventually create a breeding trio. with two het's and a normal.


----------



## alan1 (Nov 11, 2008)

kirsten said:


> ok, there is officially too much genetic variation with royals. i can't decide what male to choose to put to my female. it's got to be *dom or co-dom*, can't be bthered faffing with recessive (as much as i love albino's).
> 
> i'm leaning towards co-dom, so i can eventually create a breeding trio. with two het's and a normal.


*bumblebee*... x your normal female = 1:4 normal, pastel, spider, bee (chance per egg)

best of both worlds


----------



## kirsten (Jan 13, 2008)

alan1 said:


> *bumblebee*... x your normal female = 1:4 normal, pastel, spider, bee (chance per egg)
> 
> best of both worlds


fancy puttin me down on a list then for a '10 baby>


----------



## kirsten (Jan 13, 2008)

alan1 said:


> *bumblebee*... x your normal female = 1:4 normal, pastel, spider, bee (chance per egg)
> 
> best of both worlds


and then KillerBee's in the 2nd generation. cool.


----------



## alan1 (Nov 11, 2008)

kirsten said:


> fancy puttin me down on a list then for a '10 baby>


 consider it done...


----------



## reptile.2009 (Nov 17, 2009)

*shops*

try cold bloodeed


----------



## kirsten (Jan 13, 2008)

reptile.2009 said:


> try cold bloodeed


thanks i'll have a look, but tbh, i've got to save up first, the price of a bumblebee isn't something i have sittin round.


----------



## Cleo27 (Jan 9, 2010)

*guide.*

Markus Jayne, Ball pythons | ball python breeders | ballpython.ca 
there is a whole page dedicated to
royal morphs with lots of pictures xx


----------

